# Best University in Sydney?



## itsolexpert (Nov 24, 2011)

Which is the best University in Australia?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

National University of Canberra holds the highest place in the world raking I guess...

As for Sydney - University of Sydney is ranked the best Sydney uni in the same ranking.


----------



## victorjhon (Jan 12, 2012)

Cost of Study in Sydney is best University.


----------



## subin (Feb 7, 2012)

Sydney University


----------



## stevetamer (May 7, 2012)

for me is University of Sydney


----------



## TutorIndia (Mar 2, 2013)

According to US News and World Report Rankings (which ranks colleges based on the quality and influence of their research, test scores, graduation and retention rates and success of graduates) ANU is the best college in Australia and the 20th best in the world. The University of Sydney (#37) and the University of Melbourne (#38) are next.


----------



## Erin Nock (Jan 28, 2013)

I think, University of Sydney, New South Wales, Western Sydney are at the top most position.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

You might find this league table helpful :-

World rankings - Oceania - Times Higher Education


----------

